# Muntons kits



## RegBadgery (10/12/02)

Country brewer has a selection of Muntons kits from the UK. Has anyone used these? What are your impressions? I would have thought that the extract wouldn't be as fresh as kits produced in Australia and that this may affect the flavour?????

http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/category19_1.htm

cheers
reg


----------



## PMyers (10/12/02)

Muntons began their trading life as maltsters waaaaay back in time (does anyone know a specific date - Rainybrew, I am looking at you ... ) and make some of the finest malt money can buy. Their recent venture into the homebrew industry has in return given us some of the best beer kits on the market. While their typical sized kits are quite good (their Yorkshire Bitter can be used to make a very respectable clone of both Kilkenny and Caffrey's), it is in their "Gold" and "Premium Gold" kits that their true worth is shown. I have brewed almost all of the beers in these premium ranges and have never been dissapointed. In fact the Old Conkerwood Black Ale is without a doubt my favourite dark ale kit bar none.

However, as I work for the aforementioned HBS (Country Brewer), hopefully someone unafilliated with Reg's post who has brewed one of these beers might like to back me up here.

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## kook (10/12/02)

I can recommend the muntons range, I've used their Premium Pilsner, and it turned out fine.

I've got a batch of their Premium Gold "Smugglers Ale" on at the moment, its supposedly a great drop. I'll find out in a month or so I guess


----------



## Evilsock (10/12/02)

I am also a fan of the Muntons, I've just used an export Stout with some dark Crystal Malt for good measure! Can't wait for it to be done.

I have also tasted the Smugglers ale and give it the thumbs up!


----------



## Vindaloo (10/12/02)

I've heard nothing but good things about Muntons from a mate who brews from their kits almost exclusively. His last brew was a nut brown ale that felt like eating steak and chips. Grand. I'm not a fan of stouts and darker ales but I coulld have drunk that one for hours.

I'm yet to try one myself, no doubt when the Blonde finishes I might go down to my local and see what I can see.

Vinds.


----------



## [email protected] (10/12/02)

I'm another happy person with Muntons, I have used 3 of their cans so far.

From the Connoisseurs Range there was
IPA Bitter
Nut Brown Ale
Continental Lager 

I am yet to try the premium range but if the connoisseurs range is anything to go by I'll gladly give them a try.


----------



## BrewMaster (10/12/02)

My father in-law is a pom (not my fault) but he's not keen on my homebrew, but when i pull out the muntons nut brown or Yorkshire Bitter i have to kick him out the shed.


----------



## Doc (10/12/02)

I have used all bar about two of the Muntons, Morgans and Beer Makers kits and rate them all.
Would rate the Morgans slightly above but the Muntons 3kg kits are fantastic.
Of the Beer Makers the Czech Pilsener is a great base for just about any beer you want to add other stuff too.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## sboulton (11/12/02)

i have brewed muntons export stout kit twice and was very pleased about the end result..but the best stout kit i have ever brewed is Mount Mellicks kit. it was beutiful. :chug:


----------



## SIMO (12/12/02)

I've brewed all of the muntons all malt kits .
My only complaint was they tend to suffer from chill haze and the lighter beers have a definate phenolic taste (wheat malt i think) .
Thier dark beers are great especially if you use a good liq yeast

Check out the stonewall bitter if you want to make a superior beer.
Also a bit expensive when compared to our own ESB 3KG kits avil ex sydney B)


----------



## [email protected] (12/12/02)

Pardon my ignorance but I have seen ESB a number of times recently, what does this actually mean? Just curious that's all.


----------



## dane (12/12/02)

http://www.esbeer.com.au


----------



## PMyers (13/12/02)

ESB, or Eastern Suburbs Brewery, are a home brew shop that started making their own kits a while back. The major difference between ESB and the other brands is that ESB formulate their recipes straight from grain, as opposed to using extracts. I believe they are very good kits, up there with the best of them. As I mentioned in a different post, their Fresh Wort kits are excellent, even with the additional cost involved.

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## RegBadgery (13/12/02)

I'm pretty sure that the ESB extract kits are based on unhopped malt extract (probably sourced from Coopers, though I'm not %100 sure of this). 

I seem to remember a discussion on the Aust craftbrewing list. If I remember rightly the kits combine unhopped malt extract with hop extract (IsoHop??). The primary difference between the 3kg ESB kits and other Australian kits (eg. Coopers) is that they include finishing hops - ie hop pellets. When I was using these kits the hops were on top of the extract - visible when the lid was removed. 

This is a reason not to boil the ESB 3kg kits, as the potential aroma/flavour from the pellets will be diminished. (I'm sure I read elsewhere that ESB don't recommend boiling their extract kits)

Another notable feature was that they included a sachet of high quality Safale dried yeast - and the wheat kit had a very good dried wheat ale yeast.

The fresh wort kits certainly come directly from grain courtesy of the St. Peters brewery in Sydney. These kits are even easier to use than extract and well worth trying.

cheers
reg


----------



## PMyers (13/12/02)

I apologise for the last statement I made regarding ESB kits as a whole. Reg is correct in a way. While the 3kg kits are indeed grain recipes, the 1.7kg kits are based on extract. Thanks for pointing this out Reg. Sorry for any misunderstanding there.

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## RegBadgery (13/12/02)

I'm pretty sure that the 3kg ESB kits are an amalgamation of extract, hop extract and finishing hops. Anyone from ESB out there??

cheers
reg


----------



## dane (13/12/02)

I was over there today actually, spoke to Ray, although I did email Mel about the website so hopefully both of them will be browsing these forums at some stage.

I bought a Bavarian Lager 3kg kit and your correct in what you say - they already have the extract and hops included.

I added some grain, but normally all you would do is dissolve the kit, airate, fill volume and pitch yeast.


----------



## Doc (13/12/02)

I've used both the Bav Wheat and Bock ESB kits and to be honest wasn't overly impressed with them.
If I was to use them again I would add extra ingredients and use a liquid yeast. From memory the Bock was only a 15 litre kit as well following the instructions on the kit.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sboulton (13/12/02)

my understanding of the ESB kits (3KGS) is that they ARE hopped and that you do not boil them , in fact some brewers call them cheat kits because they are that good 
you just add water 

this is only what my local hbs guy has told me ...... but he hasnt told me to many furpheys!

h34r: 
ps dont forget esb fresh wort kits !! 
if anyone has used these please let me know how they went

regards 
simon :chug:


----------

